# Carter's 3style Comm List



## CarterK (Oct 20, 2017)

Here's my comm list: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Wm7zlhpB_PP-HO5SNGbipry9TLM-jKgEh3_fkdRZHeo

These are the algs I use. It is still a work in progress. Feel free to use it or share the link anywhere. I made it so anybody going through the link can comment. If you see a mistake on and alg or you know a better alg, put that in a comment on that cell.

Currently I am going through the algs to make them the best as I can because I need to change some of them. I will mark where I am with that on the sheet. I'm starting with edges.

EDIT: Done with edges I'll do corners tomorrow.

EDIT 2: Done updating corners - all algs are up to date.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 20, 2017)

I will check it out more when I get home. I took a quick look and my only advice is that in almost any case there are nice RUD move algs. If you want then you can check out my list. Lots of L moves but it’s mediocre.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jGenQLXC0EuitwCHfPeTJ7XNLaLNBOeFowt8Yq0oQME


----------



## CarterK (Oct 21, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I will check it out more when I get home. I took a quick look and my only advice is that in almost any case there are nice RUD move algs. If you want then you can check out my list. Lots of L moves but it’s mediocre.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jGenQLXC0EuitwCHfPeTJ7XNLaLNBOeFowt8Yq0oQME


I'll compare my list to yours when I'm done to see if I am missing any algs.


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 3, 2017)

While we're all sharing alg lists here's mine.
I think it's pretty good?! Pretty much pure <RUD>
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/ryans-3-style-algs.66270/

Edit: Still working on writing down edges though.


----------

